# Boost Gauge on DIC using OBD-II



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I just stumbled upon this. DashTronix: Gauge Projector You can display boost, air/fuel ratio, fuel pressure, or any other 0-5 Volt signal on your DIC. They did note that it is only available for Cruzes with cruise controls.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...uh, just "where" do those two "spade-lug" user supplied signals magically come from? And, how is the required "programming" accomplished?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...uh, just "where" do those two "spade-lug" user supplied signals magically come from? And, how is the required "programming" accomplished?


 First off I am not a mechanic and I am not planning on installing this product so I don't know the specifics. I would guess you would have to splice into the wires of a sensor. As for the programming, it is done using the buttons for the cruise control. It appears that you are simply setting your max and min readings to the max and min voltage of the sensor. Example they give for boost: 0V = -15 PSI and 5V = 15 PSI. Also it looks like it displays over the navigation screen on the DIC. 

Owners Manual:
http://www.dashtronix.com/uploads/Gauge_Projector__Manual__Camaro__Cruze.pdf


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Basically I thought it was interesting so I made a thread to let people on here know it is out there. I know there are people on here that want a boost gauge but they don't want it to be intrusive. This looks like it could be a good option.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...actually, I thought it was interesting--until I read about those two "user" connected wires--which means possible "user-induced" screw-ups.

...I hadn't seen their Owners Manual when I asked those rhetorical questions...wasn't "cross-examining" you, just rhetorically questioning where those wires and the programming magically came from.

...honestly, I was NOT trying to _"...shoot the messenger..."_


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

No problem, I just wanted to make it clear that I had no idea about the specifics. I know I personally wouldn't feel comfortable installing this myself.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Just give it time Vince at Trifecta is currently trying to hack the DIC to give us more options like a boost gauge - a/f ratio - etc


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Hurry up Vince!!!!!


----------

